# Post ideal side profile



## lilhorizontal32 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 6, 2021)

@subhuman incel thoughts ?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Sep 6, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1304331


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 6, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> View attachment 1304322


Is that ronaldo on the right?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 6, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Is that ronaldo on the right?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 6, 2021)

Mine tbh ngl dead srs


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 6, 2021)

this😂


----------



## Need2Ascend (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 8, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1304331


Thanks for posting that


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 8, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Thanks for posting that


Avi source? Need for BWC research


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 8, 2021)

Posting for reminder to post profile I find on lookism when I get back home


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Mine tbh ngl dead srs


post it


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Sep 9, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> View attachment 1308079
> View attachment 1308081
> View attachment 1308082


here are two good ones I found










however they're not true side profiles like the ones taken at a maxfax's office, like I was hoping someone would post


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> post it


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 9, 2021)

Jshd said:


> View attachment 1308104
> View attachment 1308105


Guy on the right

Ramus way too short, philtrum too short, shit hairline and not enough chin projection. 6-7/10 profile.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Guy on the right
> 
> Ramus way too short, philtrum too short, shit hairline and not enough chin projection. 6-7/10 profile.


It`s over


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 9, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> here are two good ones I found
> 
> View attachment 1308099
> 
> ...


fuck the one on the bottom has nearly a 10/10 side profile. do you know the name of the model? i think ive seen his front before and it isnt as impressive as his side.


----------



## Deleted member 14709 (Sep 9, 2021)

Too much forward growth doesn't look great to me this is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

LifeIsADream said:


> View attachment 1308116
> 
> Too much forward growth doesn't look great to me this is ideal


Thats Jhon K I think


----------



## Deleted member 14709 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Thats Jhon K I think


Yh what would u rate him /10


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

LifeIsADream said:


> Yh what would u rate him /10


I have been told I kinda look like him (JFL) so 10/10 irl
( Srs 7 PSL, Spanish GigaChad with actual appeal )


----------



## Gad (Sep 9, 2021)

mine if I had more chin projection


----------



## Deleted member 14709 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jshd said:


> I have been told I kinda look like him (JFL) so 10/10 irl
> ( Srs 7 PSL, Spanish GigaChad with actual appeal )


I see the resemblance you're maxilla is much more forward grown than his. But idk man I think if Jon had more forward maxilla he would actually look worse


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

LifeIsADream said:


> Yh what would u rate him /10


I have been told I kinda look like him (JFL) so 10/10 irl
( Srs 7 PSL, Spanish GigaChad with actual appeal )


LifeIsADream said:


> I see the resemblance you're maxilla is much more forward grown than his. But idk man I think if Jon had more forward maxilla he would actually look worse


Resemblance? Damn I also have long midface and shit nostrils  also thick lips
Someone once said that he was recessed tho, like Eriksen I think


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


>


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ryan said:


> View attachment 1308146


his chin is too strong. it goes beyond his lips


----------

